# william hill phone interview.



## cdg (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive got a phone interview for a customer services assistant(counter) job and I've no idea what kind of questions I'm going to be asked because I've never worked in that type of job. I was just curious if anybody on here had had an interview with William hill or if any HR person might be able to give me an idea of the questions I might be asked.


----------



## Epico (Jun 4, 2013)

How much do you know about the job? 

I'd probably spend a while playing around the William Hill site, maybe pop in and have a mooch around one of the shops if you haven't already to familiarize yourself with what's on offer & all the different products.

Couldn't tell you exactly what they'll ask, but I'd say research your 'standard' customer services type questions and answers. Imagine most of your customer base will be regulars, who you need to both build a good relationship with whilst being firm with them when they argue black is white & complain all your games are 'rigged'! 

When's the interview?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 4, 2013)

My bets would be on them looking for customer service experience of any kind, a friendly approachable attitude/social skills and an ability to stay calm under pressure (customers losing temper or unhappy about not winning etc). I would expect them to ask for an example of keeping calm under pressure and also why you want the job.

Best of luck, if I think of anything else I'll post it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 4, 2013)

The Boy is yer Man


----------



## cdg (Jun 4, 2013)

Who?

I'm shitting em a bit. Totally out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Corax (Jun 4, 2013)

You comfortable working for a betting company?

Genuine Q btw.  I'm not coming in with out-and-out condemnation, I just think I'd have a few misgivings.  Whether those are justified or not I'm not sure - I've never had cause to consider it properly.


----------



## cdg (Jun 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> You comfortable working for a betting company?
> 
> Genuine Q btw. I'm not coming in with out-and-out condemnation, I just think I'd have a few misgivings. Whether those are justified or not I'm not sure - I've never had cause to consider it properly.


 
I need an income.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 4, 2013)

They might ask you if you have any cash handling experience (operating a till) - don't know if there's going to be computers involved, but you could always ask them. Also ask about opportunities for training.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2013)

bound to ask something like how you would deal with an aggressive customer
and whether you've ever had a gambling problem
how you'd spot and deal with someone who has etc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't know anything about the company (and mum-tat would have a hissy fit if I even thought about working for a betting company)

However -

Firstly, the telephone interview aspect.  Some people advise to dress as if you're going to be at a real interview, to get yourself in the mindset.  I'm personally not convinced it's worth going to that extent.

However, it's probably worth making sure that there's as little background noise as possible, and that you're somewhere you can sit up straight (you'll sound more clear than if you're on the sofa) - may be worth having some notes or a copy of what you've put in your application to hand. And maybe a glass of water.

As regards interviews in general, the trend seems to be to ask you to "give an example of a time you did X" rather than "what would you do if X" - although you might get both.

The obvious ones they might ask for examples of are times

a) you've been responsible for handling cash

b) you have given great customer service (whatever the heck that means)

c) a time "you went the extra mile" (ditto)

d) an example of a time you've worked well in a team

e) a time you have dealt with a challenging or difficult customer

Some HR people recommend a 'STAR' approach to such questions - Situation - Task - Action - Result - more about it here 

It may be worth thinking about what's going to be a good example for each, possibly even have a few notes / reminders in front of you on the day (obviously you can't do this at a real interview.  Having an "umm...  what example would be best?" moment (which is what I tend to do) at an interview is not so good.

hope all goes well.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 4, 2013)

Because it's a bookie there will probably be questions about a time you have resolved a conflict or dealt with a difficult customer as well.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 4, 2013)

Aye. You need to speak to The Boy


----------



## cdg (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for replies.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 4, 2013)

Go into your local bookies and hang about for a bit.  See if it's the sort of environment you could work in. Watch the cashiers rather than the punters.

If you have customer service experience then that is A Good Thing, milk that for all it's worth.  See also: the ability to work under serious pressure.  Also: managing expectations, problem resolution etc.

If you have examples of dealing with problem customers, or customer complaints then use that.  I'm too drunk to go into any more detail but feel free to PM me.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 5, 2013)

Listen to Puddy Tat about the phone interview though.  Best phone voice, sit up straight etc.  Sounds silly but worked for me.


----------



## Corax (Jun 5, 2013)

Even more than just sitting up straight perhaps - sales people sometimes stand up to make phone calls, and walk around.  I used to do the same as the bloke on the other side of the coin - a buyer/contract negotiator.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 5, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Go into your local bookies and hang about for a bit. See if it's the sort of environment you could work in. Watch the cashiers rather than the punters.
> 
> If you have customer service experience then that is A Good Thing, milk that for all it's worth. See also: the ability to work under serious pressure. Also: managing expectations, problem resolution etc.
> 
> If you have examples of dealing with problem customers, or customer complaints then use that. I'm too drunk to go into any more detail but feel free to PM me.


Spoken like a true professional


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Go into your local bookies and hang about for a bit. See if it's the sort of environment you could work in. Watch the cashiers rather than the punters.


 
good idea.  and now i think of it - not that I want to put you off but you might want to read these

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...ork-says-union-murder-Ladbrokes-employee.html

http://www.community-tu.org/who-we-represent/betting-industry.aspx

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2012/may/11/work-safety-betting-shop-staff


----------



## cesare (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking at the job description/person spec on their website, the essential things apart from being 18+ are (1) being numerate - presumably see recent action in Corrie as to why; and (2) being able to work evenings and weekends. So they'll definitely cover those.

They'll probably also cover the desirable - probably *very* desirable - which is previous customer service related experience.

They say they give full and excellent training, but with telephone interviews they probably wouldn't go into any detail about that. 

If it was me, I'd probably do a bit of background research eg inshop betting products including gaming machines, and a quick look at the Gambling Commission Regulations.

I filched the above from the job spec obv so you've probably already seen it. If not, it's here: https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engi...3NGM4NzI1OTc5ZDVhOTljMGM0N2M0ZWY2YjkzNjAwYg==


----------



## cesare (Jun 5, 2013)

William Hill use OpenBet as their technology supplier btw, and the website's interesting to look around to get a feel for what's being used: http://www.openbet.com/products/product/retail


----------



## Voley (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd imagine the phone interview's just to see if you've got a frindly manner / are approachable / see how you respond to questions under a bit of pressure etc. I work in customer service and stuff like that's much more important than how well you know their products - a bit of background knowledge will certainly help (mentioning that you know what systems they use etc will earn brownie points) - but they'll be training you in all that if and when you get the job.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucksake. I got this really bored sounding young girl on the phone asking me about convictions etc and some of the stuff mentioned on here.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> Fucksake. I got this really bored sounding young girl on the phone asking me about convictions etc and some of the stuff mentioned on here.


 I bet she does it all day, poor woman 
How did you get on?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 5, 2013)

if its a customer facing role, get inside a branch and take all the betting slips and learn what constitutes a forecast, Heinz, reverse treble, Yankee and all the other types of bets that can be put on over the counter. All the above advice about working in a pressured environment also applies, as well as cash handling and dealing with angry customers.

It its for William Hill online, then pm me.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I bet she does it all day, poor woman
> How did you get on?


 
I hung up on her!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> I hung up on her!


 Ahh sorry mate.
Keep plodding on something will turn up.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 5, 2013)

Make jokes about the having a second interview at 10 to 1.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2013)

what are the odds eh


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope so, I'm getting a bit down in the mouth with it.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Make jokes about the having a second interview at 10 to 1.


 
Yes, yes Only slightly funny.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> what are the odds eh


 

stealing my thunder


----------

